# Looking for advice on buying a board



## Snowflyer (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys,
I was just wondering if there was a big difference between the Roxy Eminence C2 BTX and the Roxy T-bird BTX+? I have demoed the T-bird, and I loved it, and from the description they seem pretty similar, but the Eminence is more advanced. Looking to buy a new board, and I found the Eminence for $20-30 more than the T-bird. Is that a good deal? :dunno:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It's only a deal if you've personally ridden both and like the eminence a lot more. Go with what you like from experience.


----------



## Snowflyer (Mar 3, 2014)

My reasoning behind going with the Eminence is that it's the more advanced board. I want something that I won't outgrow in a couple of years.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

It's not more advanced . It all depends on what u want to use it for.

If u are going for larger sizes like in 5x they will probably be discount more before August and after may. Look for 50% off on whiskey and some other sites with coupon codes n flash sales.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

24WERD said:


> It's not more advanced . It all depends on what u want to use it for.
> 
> If u are going for larger sizes like in 5x they will probably be discount more before August and after may. Look for 50% off on whiskey and some other sites with coupon codes n flash sales.


Roxy boards don't get big discounts very often, I'm always looking for the wife. There is such a demand that they can keep their prices high. GNU on the other hand, same boards with more options for a lot less. 

In regards to the two boards spoken of, the difference between the two boards is not going to change your ability to progress as a rider. It's rated that way for the max potential of the board and rider, not what it will do for you and your abilities. The board you liked is not going to hold you back because it's not rated as an advanced board. The board shape will have some slight differences, but unless your riding multiple days a week and are very in tune with your equipment, either board will meet your current and future needs.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

the whole industry overpriced.

roxy do go on sale like i said earlier 40% all store and the rest you have to search for discounts or get last years model.

The 50% isn't just going to be that easy as to just google it.

you have to look for the stores that don't show up on google with discount codes added in.

co. don't like seeing 50% as it devalues the brand for current line.


=================================

back to the OP.

so what type of riding are you going for?

Next year that model is going XC2.

if you are on the east coast with small mt and just want to mess around jibbing and stuff get the t-bird.

if you are doing utah or colorado or any big resort with lot of free rideing big mountain get the c2btx .


----------



## FrootBootzRWack (May 7, 2014)

Snowflyer said:


> Hey guys,
> I was just wondering if there was a big difference between the Roxy Eminence C2 BTX and the Roxy T-bird BTX+? I have demoed the T-bird, and I loved it, and from the description they seem pretty similar, but the Eminence is more advanced. Looking to buy a new board, and I found the Eminence for $20-30 more than the T-bird. Is that a good deal? :dunno:


What's the application?

Are the boards true twin or directional? meaning is the tail the same shape as the nose for switch riding or do they differ to perform better at higher speeds wide open shredding. 

Look @ the differences in the boards design. Is one camber/non or reverse camber? hybrid camber?

Camber is basically the line of your edges in relation to the ground when laying the board flat. Camber boards are shaped like the letter U where as reverse camber boards are shaped like the opposite. Hybrids can be any limitless combination of the two. 

Camber boards are stiffer and preferred for stability and pop. 

Non camber boards are usually better in floating thru powder, as well as softer boards for park applications. the reverse camber makes it easer to press the board on rails. 

good luck, happy choosing. buying a new deck is reason to celebrate. 

I'd recommend a reverse camber or non camber which is shaped like this \____________/ or a hybrid shaped like this \__/---\__/

it's something you can always grow with without being limited as you progress.


----------



## Snowflyer (Mar 3, 2014)

I ride east coast were all the ice is at. I want to do more jumps and rails, so I want something flexible. Both boards are true twin, and both are camber/rocker/camber shaped. Right now on the Roxy website, I can get the T-bird for $300, which is the cheapest I have found, and I can get the Eminence on dogfunk for $323, so they are discounted quite a bit from the original price. I know graphics don't really matter, but I do like the Eminence's better.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Snowflyer said:


> I ride east coast were all the ice is at. I want to do more jumps and rails, so I want something flexible. Both boards are true twin, and both are camber/rocker/camber shaped. Right now on the Roxy website, I can get the T-bird for $300, which is the cheapest I have found, and I can get the Eminence on dogfunk for $323, so they are discounted quite a bit from the original price. I know graphics don't really matter, but I do like the Eminence's better.


You will most likely enjoy the eminence more with the c2, it'll be less of a bumpy ride. I say go for that. Imo that it's the best prices you will find for that board new. Enjoy.


----------

